# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  ΝΠ Μάσα Μύτιγνκ Παρασκευή 19/01 στη Μονεμβασιά

## koki

ΩΡΑ:
20:30

ΚΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΟΙ:
Κάτοικοι ΝΠ και όχι μόνο

ΑΙΤΙΑ:
Καμία

ΣΚΟΠΟΣ:
Το φαγητό, και (πολύ) δευτερευόντως τα ασύρματα τεκτενόμενα.

ΜΑΣΚΩΤ:
commando  ::  (εάν δεν έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό:>:>)

ΧΩΡΟΣ:
ΜΟΝΕΜΒΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΟΡΑ ΑΛΙΜΟΥ/ΑΓ.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ. 
Μαυρομιχάλη 22


ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ
Για την Μονεμβασιά αν έρθετε από Βουλιαγμένης στρίβετε στο Φανάρι που είναι το Ράδιο Αθήναι (στην Δωδεκανήσου δηλαδή)

Όπως προχωράτε, στο 2ο περίπτερο που θα συναντήσετε στο δεξί σας χέρι κάνετε αριστερά.

Προχωράτε όλο ευθεία (αυτή είναι η Χαριλάου Τρικούπη) μέχρι να φτάσετε σε μία κυκλική πλατεία.
Παρκάρετε όπου θέλετε και εκεί στο αριστερο χέρι είναι η Μονεμβασιά. 



Η τοποθεσία στο WiND  :: 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8451

Ψήφίστε εάν θα έρθετε, για να ξέρω άμα είμαστε πολλοί να τους κάνω μια κράτηση, μην είμαστε σκορποχώρι

----------


## eufonia

Μέσαααααααααα!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Γιατί παρασκευή; Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να το κανονίσεις μία φορά Σ/Κ;  ::

----------


## koki

> Γιατί παρασκευή; Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να το κανονίσεις μία φορά Σ/Κ;


Το Σ/Κ έχουμε καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνουμε χεχε  ::  

Προσωπικά προτιμάω μες στη βδομάδα, σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## JollyRoger

η παρασκευή κατα την άποψή σου είναι μες τη βδομάδα?!  ::

----------


## koki

> η παρασκευή κατα την άποψή σου είναι μες τη βδομάδα?!


Είναι μέση λύση. Απλά Πέμπτη και Τετάρτη γιορτάζουν οι Αντώνηδες και οι Θανάσηδες.

----------


## panoz

θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω.. για την μάσα φυσικά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Απλά Πέμπτη και Τετάρτη γιορτάζουν οι Αντώνηδες και οι Θανάσηδες.


Οπότε θα πάμε και θα μας κεράσουν ο vegos και ο Θανάσης  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

::  θαρθω και εγω . Εγινα μασκωτ της μασας η των μητινγκ?  ::   ::  
Ο dsfak θα φερει παϊδακια απο τεχνικους της Τελας ψητους στα καρβουνα.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> θαρθω και εγω . Εγινα μασκωτ της μασας η των μητινγκ?   
> Ο dsfak θα φερει παϊδακια απο τεχνικους της Τελας ψητους στα καρβουνα.



Σημεία στίξης; Συντακτικό(?);;;; ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ:::  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
>  θαρθω και εγω . Εγινα μασκωτ της μασας η των μητινγκ?   
> Ο dsfak θα φερει παϊδακια απο τεχνικους της Τελας ψητους στα καρβουνα.    
> 
> 
> 
> Σημεία στίξης; Συντακτικό(?);;;; ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ:::


κυκλοφορει ιωση δεν ακουσες?

----------


## lakis

Η ομοιοπαθητική συνεχίζεται;
Παρολίγο να τον φας τον ακατανόμαστο.!!!!
Αν έλθουμε κινδυνεύουμε;
Kώστας

----------


## Cha0s

Count me in!

Μονεμβασιά rulezz  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Τον ξέρω προσωπικά τον ιδιοκτήτη. Αν θέλετε να κλείσουμε τραπέζια το κανονίζω. Να μου πείτε πόσοι θα είμαστε μόνο και κανονίζω.

----------


## erasmospunk

commando, το alter-ego της koki?  ::  

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί, μου λείψατε. (ναι, ναι, ξέρω ότι δεν σας έλειψα  ::  )

----------


## dsfak

Θα γούσταρα πολύ να έρθω αλλά... πρώτον σχολάω μετά τις 9 και δεύτερον δεν ξέρω αν θα έχω κανονίσει με την γυναικα τίποτα...(ναι πέρα από τα ασύρματα πρέεεεεπει να φροντίσουμε και για τις υπόλοιπες...χαρές της ζωής....  ::  και δεν εννοώ μόνο την μάσα....  ::  ).

Αν είμαι free όμως θα φέρω καμιά δεκαρια κιλά παϊδάκια από Tellaτζήδες ...να τους σιγοψήσουμε αργά και βασανιστικά....όπως με σιγοψήνουν και αυτοι.... Θα τους συνοδεύσω με μερικούς ΟΤΕτζήδες....έτσι για γαρνιτούρα ....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lx911

Ίσως, μπορεί και μάλλον θα έρθω...  ::

----------


## panoz

διακρίνω μια σιγουριά στα λόγια σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Καλή ιδέα ,

Θα περάσω και εγώ ! 

Στέλιο κράτα μία θέση δίπλα σου !

----------


## JollyRoger

> Καλή ιδέα ,
> 
> Θα περάσω και εγώ ! 
> 
> Στέλιο κράτα μία θέση δίπλα σου !


ρε απάτη... τώρα αποφάσισες να κατέβεις που μάλλον δε θα 'μαι? ουστ!  ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Καλή ιδέα ,
> 
> Θα περάσω και εγώ ! 
> 
> Στέλιο κράτα μία θέση δίπλα σου !
> 
> 
> ρε απάτη... τώρα αποφάσισες να κατέβεις που μάλλον δε θα 'μαι? ουστ!


Κανόνισε να έρθεις γιατί θα σου κολλήσω το router

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


Δεν θέλεις και πολυ....Έχεις καταστρέψει όλα τα ΝΠ με τον κόμβο σου !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Είναι μέχρι να ξαναβγάλουμε λινκ και να της περάσω μικροτικ ώστε να γίνει κόμβος  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που ψηφισαν οτι θα φερουν αιθεριες υπαρξεις?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που ψηφισαν οτι θα φερουν αιθεριες υπαρξεις?


Εγώ, που θα φέρω εσένα.



ΥΓ. ΕΔΙΤ: Μόλις φαντάστηκα τον commando με τουλένιο φουστάκι α λα μπαλαρίνα να παίρνει χαριτωμένες πόζες, και πλέον υπάρχουν κάποιες σταγόνες καφέ στην οθόνη μου.

----------


## dsfak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που ψηφισαν οτι θα φερουν αιθεριες υπαρξεις?     
> 
> 
> Εγώ, που θα φέρω εσένα.
> 
> 
> 
> *ΥΓ. ΕΔΙΤ: Μόλις φαντάστηκα τον commando με τουλένιο φουστάκι α λα μπαλαρίνα να παίρνει χαριτωμένες πόζες, και πλέον υπάρχουν κάποιες σταγόνες καφέ στην οθόνη μου*.


ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petrosb

Άτομα εκτός Ν.Π. και ασύνδετοι (όχι για πολύ) γίνονται δεκτοί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Cha0s

Εννοείται!

----------


## pesorr

> Δεν θέλεις και πολυ....Έχεις καταστρέψει όλα τα ΝΠ με τον κόμβο σου !!!


Χι χι χι , κάτι μου λέει ότι Θα περάσουμε καλά την Παρασκευή 

 ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που ψηφισαν οτι θα φερουν αιθεριες υπαρξεις?     
> 
> 
> Εγώ, που θα φέρω εσένα.
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. ΕΔΙΤ: Μόλις φαντάστηκα τον commando με τουλένιο φουστάκι α λα μπαλαρίνα να παίρνει χαριτωμένες πόζες, και πλέον υπάρχουν κάποιες σταγόνες καφέ στην οθόνη μου.


Βλεπω η θεραπεια κατα των ονειρωξεων δεν απεδωσε ......
Ροζ τουλακι εχω παντως στον κομβο μου για φιλτρα απο μια βαφτιση τα πηρα νομιζω οτι ειναι φετιχ το τουλι τελικα ........αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι ισχυει κ για γυναικες συνηθως σε αντρες αρεσουν τα δικτυωτα ...υφασματα.....

----------


## katsaros_m

αιθέριες υπάρξεις χιχιχιχιχι 
μπορεί να σας φέρω την κοράκλα μου

----------


## dsfak

> αιθέριες υπάρξεις χιχιχιχιχι
> μπορεί να σας φέρω την κοράκλα μου


Ξέρει από Αwmn ή θα θέλει σεμινάριο...  ::  

Μην φρίξει κιόλας το κοριτσάκι με αυτά που θα δει....  ::  (Βλέπε commando με τούλια...)

----------


## koki

> (Βλέπε commando με τούλια...)


τα τούλια σε πείραξαν  ::   ::   ::

----------

Tελικά μάθαμε πόσοι θα είμαστε?
Περιμένω να κλείσω τραπέζι.
Αν έχει κανείς τα exit polls να τα δημοσιεύσει A.S.A.P
 ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Tελικά μάθαμε πόσοι θα είμαστε?
> Περιμένω να κλείσω τραπέζι.
> Αν έχει κανείς τα exit polls να τα δημοσιεύσει A.S.A.P


Πιστεύω πες για 25 να είμαστε μέσα, και λιγότεροι δεν πειράζει να είμαστε (νομίζω). Απλά μην τρέχουμε να προσθέτουμε τελευταία στιγμή τραπέζια παρατραπεζάκια κλπ.
Διαφωνάτε;

----------


## ice

ΟΧΙ

----------


## panoz

χεχεχεχε...!!! μάσες!! μπύρες!! θα είναι και ο erasmuspunk μπας και βάλει κανά κιλό γιατί τελευταία φορά που τον είχα δει, έλεγα "τώρα θα τον πάρει ο αέρας.."  ::   ::  !!

----------


## erasmospunk

οκ, αυτό το λαμβάνω σαν κέρασμα (ιχιχιχιχι)

----------


## upliftingman20

τώρα το είδα!...θα ερχόμουν και εγώ αλλά έχω κανονίσει  ::  ...τεσπα καλά να περάσετε παιδιά, θα τα πούμε σε κάποιο meeting  ::

----------


## jim

Μέσα και εγώ μαζί με Exoticom  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Η κράτηση έγινε για 25 άτομα. 

ΩΡΑ: 20:30 όλοι εκεί.

Στις 21:00 δεν θα έχει μείνει ούτε πιρούνι.

----------


## dsfak

> Η κράτηση έγινε για 25 άτομα. 
> 
> ΩΡΑ: 20:30 όλοι εκεί.
> 
> Στις 21:00 δεν θα έχει μείνει ούτε πιρούνι.


Κανονίστε να έρθω και να μην βρω τίποτα...Θα σας φάω τα αυτιά !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Η κράτηση έγινε για 25 άτομα. 
> 
> ΩΡΑ: 20:30 όλοι εκεί.
> 
> Στις 21:00 δεν θα έχει μείνει ούτε πιρούνι.


Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## katsaros_m

θα φερω και το βασανακι μου μαζι

----------


## tolishawk

Αν είμαστε και παραπάνω άτομα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το ρυθμίζουμε εκείνη την στιγμή. Πάμε να το γεμίσουμε το μαγαζί.

----------


## commando

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ!!!!

----------


## lx911

OK!!! Τελικά θα έρθω σίγουρα!!!  ::

----------


## lakis

χωρίς λόγια.!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

Προλαβαίνω ή θα καταλήξω να τρώω στην απέναντι ταβέρνα.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kamikaze

Θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος θα είμαι και εγώ το βράδυ  ::

----------


## commando

> χωρίς λόγια.!!!!


http://www.commando.awmn/ftp/lakis.jpg


Χωρις Λογια!

----------


## koki

Οι φήμες λένε ότι θα είμαστε ΠΟΛΛΟΙ

----------


## koki

> Οι φήμες λένε ότι θα είμαστε ΠΟΛΛΟΙ


Προφητικός ο λόγος μου!

Και πρωτοφανής ο λόγος γυναικών:αντρών!

Τους πιάσαμε τους 30 εάν δεν κάνω λάθος!

----------


## commando

Αυτο ηταν μασα κ τεχνολογια αχτυπητος συνδυασμος σορυ για τα προσωπικα δεδομενα αλλα παρτε τους πρωταγωνιστες σε σκηνες leeching ορεκτικων και οχι μονο.......

----------


## eufonia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> Οι φήμες λένε ότι θα είμαστε ΠΟΛΛΟΙ
> 
> 
> Προφητικός ο λόγος μου!
> Και πρωτοφανής ο λόγος γυναικών:αντρών!
> Τους πιάσαμε τους 30 εάν δεν κάνω λάθος!


Άνετα!!!

Πολύ καλά περάσαμε, μόνο το ότι διαλύσαμε κατά τις 01.00 λέει πολλά!
Άντε και στο επόμενο.  ::

----------


## panoz

και όμως! τα φωτόνια δεν έχουν μάζα!

----------


## commando

> και όμως! τα φωτόνια δεν έχουν μάζα!


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φωτόνιο



```
αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας .....
Οι δύο εικόνες είναι τελείως ασύμβατες: άλλο το κύμα και άλλο το πακέτο ύλης που λέμε σωματίδιο.
```

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κυματοσωματιδιακός_δυϊσμός

***************************************

edit κοιτα bug της php που βγηκε να μην παιρνει το \url αν εχει ελληνικους χαρακτηρες το λινκ......

----------


## koki

Καλά καλά, αμπελοφιλόσοφε commando θα σε πατάξω.
έχω βρει την κατάλληλη πηγή. Περίμενε με στημένα τα πισινά

----------


## alsafi

Πολύ φαΐ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Γαμώ τον ύπνο μου γαμω  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Γαμώ τον ύπνο μου γαμω


Μέχρι ο Mike ήρθε ρε παρτάλι

----------


## lambrosk

φωτό δεν έχετε?

----------


## alasondro

έχει μερικές στην προηγούμενη σελίδα ....  ::   ::

----------

